# Can target ban guests?



## JustTapSkip (Mar 19, 2022)

There was an incident with some repeated guests, my TL afterwords lectured me and said I can’t walk away because I can’t  deny them. but I  didn’t, my exact words were when they were in Front of my register were “one moment someone is coming up to process your return” i walked away (because I have dealt with these guests before and have felt unsafe) and the guest ended up chasing me to the other register yelling at me to no surprise!  I know my job as a cashier is mostly just scanning and if the TLs, SD, AP say I have to process shady returns fine I will. Like they said, “it’s not my business and target has insurance for these kinds of incidents” But I do not feel comfortable with frequent guests that have threaten me and other TMs everyday. They come in EVERYDAY  and the TLs and AP allow their behavior. My problem is that I can’t walk away from guests that I know are problematic. I’ve talked to Hr and they said they will set up a meeting with the SD to discuss it, but i won’t be back for a few days. the guests are still  going to show up everyday while I’m gone causing chaos towards TMs like they do.

can target ban these guests?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 19, 2022)

TMnoob said:


> There was an incident with some repeated guests, my TL afterwords lectured me and said I can’t walk away because I can’t  deny them. but I  didn’t, my exact words were when they were in Front of my register were “one moment someone is coming up to process your return” i walked away (because I have dealt with these guests before and have felt unsafe) and the guest ended up chasing me to the other register yelling at me to no surprise!  I know my job as a cashier is mostly just scanning and if the TLs, SD, AP say I have to process shady returns fine I will. Like they said, “it’s not my business and target has insurance for these kinds of incidents” But I do not feel comfortable with frequent guests that have threaten me and other TMs everyday. They come in EVERYDAY  and the TLs and AP allow their behavior. My problem is that I can’t walk away from guests that I know are problematic. I’ve talked to Hr and they said they will set up a meeting with the SD to discuss it, but i won’t be back for a few days. the guests are still  going to show up everyday while I’m gone causing chaos towards TMs like they do.
> 
> can target ban these guests?


Target can ban guests or former team members who have been arrested for theft from the store, or those who have been sexually harassing guests or team members, according to the training at my store. Not sure if this extends to these individuals if no arrests have been made. Good luck!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 19, 2022)

Ask your tl, ap or etl when these folks come to gs for help.


----------



## Anelmi (Mar 19, 2022)

Yes. AP can trespass them.


----------



## rd123 (Mar 20, 2022)

My store has banned a team member last year . Their TL told some of us about that and keep an eye if he sneaks in as he seemed a bit scared about that person 😬.


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 20, 2022)

Yes if your store chooses too.

Also if they are unaccompanied minors they don't need much of a reason.

One of our best TMs quit because they wouldn't kick these same kids out.


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 20, 2022)

Yes.  Use specific words.

I need a safety plan as these guests have repeatedly threatened me.  Do I need to get a restraining order to have a safety plan?


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 20, 2022)

Fluttervale said:


> Yes.  Use specific words.
> 
> I need a safety plan as these guests have repeatedly threatened me.  Do I need to get a restraining order to have a safety plan?


If they are threatening you there should be absolutely no debate as to whether or not they should be banned. Talk to AP immediately to find out how the guest is notified of their status and how this should be handled if they return.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 20, 2022)

What @Fluttervale and @Rarejem said.
Many years ago, I worked for a state politician at a very high level. (The politician was at a high level; I was just a worker bee.) It was a time with a LOT of controversy and people were really angry at the big boss. (Sounds like these days, but I think it's even worse now.) Anyway, we'd get some pretty cranky people on the phone quite often, in-person visits less often. Even though we, quite literally, worked for the taxpayers, we were clearly told that we didn't need to tolerate abusive speech or behavior. I hung up on people and called security as necessary.
Someone working in retail, even though we do depend on people coming to the store and buying stuff, doesn't have to tolerate abuse either.
All that said, doesn't Target have a policy about frequent returns? Are these people running some kind of scam? Just seems weird to me. Or am I not reading the original post correctly?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 20, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> What @Fluttervale and @Rarejem said.
> Many years ago, I worked for a state politician at a very high level. (The politician was at a high level; I was just a worker bee.) It was a time with a LOT of controversy and people were really angry at the big boss. (Sounds like these days, but I think it's even worse now.) Anyway, we'd get some pretty cranky people on the phone quite often, in-person visits less often. Even though we, quite literally, worked for the taxpayers, we were clearly told that we didn't need to tolerate abusive speech or behavior. I hung up on people and called security as necessary.
> Someone working in retail, even though we do depend on people coming to the store and buying stuff, doesn't have to tolerate abuse either.
> All that said, doesn't Target have a policy about frequent returns? Are these people running some kind of scam? Just seems weird to me. Or am I not reading the original post correctly?


Spot is private property. Partner with ap, they can assist you.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 20, 2022)

OP said that TLs & AP have been allowing the behavior


----------



## JustTapSkip (Mar 20, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> What @Fluttervale and @Rarejem said.
> Many years ago, I worked for a state politician at a very high level. (The politician was at a high level; I was just a worker bee.) It was a time with a LOT of controversy and people were really angry at the big boss. (Sounds like these days, but I think it's even worse now.) Anyway, we'd get some pretty cranky people on the phone quite often, in-person visits less often. Even though we, quite literally, worked for the taxpayers, we were clearly told that we didn't need to tolerate abusive speech or behavior. I hung up on people and called security as necessary.
> Someone working in retail, even though we do depend on people coming to the store and buying stuff, doesn't have to tolerate abuse either.
> All that said, doesn't Target have a policy about frequent returns? Are these people running some kind of scam? Just seems weird to me. Or am I not reading the original post correctly?


To answer your questions to my best ability target does have a right to refuse a returns that are suspicious and yes they are running a scam but they (my stores AP) are letting it happen because “they have a receipt” even though it’s not the receipt they use to make the return 🙃


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Mar 20, 2022)

Yes, but they'd really have to do something pretty awful for Target to pass up on any potential business. I've only seen it once and that was a former TM who threatened to come back and shoot every one....


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 20, 2022)

We have banned  a reseller and their band


----------

